# Me and My Buddy are having a poll here, which device do you see to be more successful in the future?



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Here's the poll - its between the iPhone and Android - its just a little fun and I could definitely use some feedback







(knowingly that this IS indeed an Android forum) - but just to show my buddy how much more successful the market is going to be with more open source devices.

There's no need to login to vote - its all anonymous -

Link to the poll: http://polls.tw/isb/p

Go get em Team Android!

(note this is only for entertainment only, nothing competitively using anything besides opinion, no bets or anything. just a survey.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Please post off topic stuff in the off topic forum.

Thank you.


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

Also, this being on an Android forum, you're going to get predominantly Android votes. At least from here; not sure if you've got it posted in other places, too.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

PonsAsinorem said:


> Also, this being on an Android forum, you're going to get predominantly Android votes. At least from here; not sure if you've got it posted in other places, too.


Lol that was the point haha


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Lol that was the point haha


I see what you did there.


----------

